# xml_anders_anzeigen_über_java



## Chloroplast (21. Nov 2011)

Hi
Vorab, sorry wenn ich das hier in der falschen gruppe gepostet habe.

 ich habe folgendes problem:
ich möchte eine excel  datei (.xml) mit java auslesen. ich möchte die werte dann in ein array speichern (das mehrere andere arrays enthält). die werte in der tabelle sind mir nicht bekannt d.h. variabel. 

Das proggram soll eigentlich nur eine andere darstellung von excel machen

Ich fände es gut wenn keine antworten der art "das ist zu schwer für dich" oder "mit dem und dem proggram geht das viel besser..."

danke im vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (21. Nov 2011)

xml ist doch eigentlich
XML - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
meinst du irgendein Excel-Format wie XLS?

und sofern du kein eigenes Programm nennst mit dem du ein Problem hast + das Nennen beliebiger Programme nicht erwünscht ist,
was soll man dann eigentlich genau antworten? 

oder sind Libraries wie JExcel oder Apache POI doch denkbar?


----------



## Chloroplast (21. Nov 2011)

ja ich mein xls (sorry, hab mich verguckt) 
ich will ein programm schreiben was in der lage ist excel dateien auszulesen, und dann verändert anzeigt... also das was vorher in den excellisten stand jetzt in einem java array gespeichert ist und man so (relativ) einfach die GUI darum bauen kann. das problem: ich hab keine ahnung wie ich excel dateien einlesen soll


----------



## SlaterB (21. Nov 2011)

also ich bin immer noch für Apache POI, das kenne ich selber 
die Library, Doku und Beispiele sollten sich online finden lassen,

falls in Java noch eine graphische Anzeige dazukommt ist das natürlich auch ne Menge, JTable z.B.,
da kann man so allgemein ja nicht viel zu sagen


----------

